# Signs



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I put a couple signs back up where they needed to be today. I'd say it was the only productive thing I did today but I led an out of town older couple to the local mortuary for a funeral. They were at Maverik asking for directions.

Anywho, the signs were on the ground and I put them back up. I'm sure the lower one will fall again, I just stuck it back on the bolts. I think some scouts should go visit lakes and fix/repair signs on all they can. Not sure how many lakes still have the signs around though..

Also, I saw 2 bucks, one doe, 3 cow elk and what looked like it may become a legal spike by the time hunting season is here


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job!

Lotta people get lost because of signs that have been misplaced or turned around at trail crossings.

I can remember back when all the trail signs in the Uintas had mileage numbers on them. Miles don't mean much; 1 mile uphill is different than one mile downhill....it's really all about time. Gradually the FS has been replacing signs with those that don't have the mileage on them. 

good post


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Great pics. I was up there Friday night with my wife scouting for a scout trip this weekend. I saw the sign with the coffee pot!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey at least you were successful on the fishing!


----------

